# New Owner of Ariens Platinum 24 SHO (non-EFI): 921050



## deftguru (Dec 20, 2017)

After much reading, pondering, pros/cons, pillow talking w/ my wife, I finally decided to go with the non-EFI model for the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I really did not consider any other model once I started reading reviews and I am satisfied with my decision to go with Ariens.

Delivery came today from my local dealer. A pleasant surprise hear the doorbell and see the powered on at the front door waiting for me. Glad I went w/ my local dealer instead of having it delivered online. With weather like we have here, below 20F, the last thing on my mind is hauling and assembly. It came preassembled and ready to go. I will let the gas run out and replace with premium.

No regrets not going with the EFI model. For one, I did not have any power outlet in my garage and most importantly after the winter I doubt I will be concerned w/ charging the EFI model once every three months during the off season. I understand the simplicity of the EFI model, but for these two units being pound for pound the same in more ways than one I prefer to have something I can just walk over to and start. Not that the EFI would not start, but I can sometimes be forgetful and for me that was enough to stick for a carburetor engine for now.

And thanks for all the input from everyone here. It was a pleasure reading your thoughts!


Cheers!


----------



## Shatfieldj (Dec 24, 2017)

Congrats on the purchase. I picked up the same blower today at 0900. Dealer was great. I originally went with the deluxe and was supposed to pick it up today, but after some more research I decided the plat was for me. Called the dealer and they let me change my order. Like you I feel I made the right choice. Dealer did mention to use premium fuel which I will do. I use it in my other equipment anyway. Hope we get some snow soon so we can play, I mean work lol. All the best. Steve


----------



## kipsy (Nov 2, 2017)

also ordered the platinum, received early nov. big time gas consumption. thought I was having carb issues - it was just low on gas ! heated grips aren't all that hot, but do seem to work. upgraded to poly skids.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Ariens still makes a 24" SHO with either a carburetor or EFI ????


----------



## deftguru (Dec 20, 2017)

Kipsy, Shatfieldj: Congrats on your purchase. Attached are some photos. We had light snow, but nothing worth taking out the blower for though. I did take it out just to make sure I am comfortable starting it on my own. Fairly straightforward. I believe the EFI is much more simple when it comes to starting. But no regrets selecting the non-efi model. Will switch to premium gas and synthetic oil on the first change.


----------



## deftguru (Dec 20, 2017)

@uberT: yes, sir. You get to choose a carburetor or an efi model for the SHO 24. Both have same number of cc. I think the EFI is about 10lbs lighter, needs a charged battery for the machine to start and about $300 more depending on the deal or where you bought it from. Either the efi or carburetor is a good choice!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Interesting, did not know that. Thanks, @deftguru


----------



## WinterWhite (Jan 8, 2018)

I am waiting for a Platinum 24 carb to be delivered this week. The discussion on use of premium fuel discussed here is my question.

Everything I've read says using premium where the engine isn't designed for it can actually degrade performance due to extra octane since the fuel may not ignite as it designed to in a low compression engine and may be harder to start. Not to mention costing more money.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

WinterWhite said:


> Everything I've read says using premium where the engine isn't designed for it can actually degrade performance due to extra octane since the fuel may not ignite as it designed to in a low compression engine and may be harder to start. Not to mention costing more money.



^^ @WinterWhite, good and accurate summary !


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

deftguru said:


> Kipsy, Shatfieldj: Congrats on your purchase. Attached are some photos. We had light snow, but nothing worth taking out the blower for though. I did take it out just to make sure I am comfortable starting it on my own. Fairly straightforward. I believe the EFI is much more simple when it comes to starting. But no regrets selecting the non-efi model. Will switch to premium gas and synthetic oil on the first change.


Congrats you got the big engine should always have enough grunt
be aware the stock rpm specs are 3600 plus / minus 50 mine new blower come set to the low side 
lct specs 3850 rpm plus or minus 50 max rpm
you lose about 60 rpm impeller speed for every 200 rpm engine speed
no sho impeller is 1010 sho is 1075
if you are 200 low you lose the 60 rpm as do the 1010 rated speed if they are 200 rpm low
impeller speed is key to smiling or a bigger smile


----------



## jcam32 (Dec 14, 2017)

1132le said:


> Congrats you got the big engine should always have enough grunt
> be aware the stock rpm specs are 3600 plus / minus 50 mine new blower come set to the low side
> lct specs 3850 rpm plus or minus 50 max rpm
> you lose about 60 rpm impeller speed for every 200 rpm engine speed
> ...


how do you go about adjusting the RPM? I'm guessing you have to set up a tach as well to check your current RPM then adjust accordingly?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes you get a laser tach and check it
My understanding i have not set mine yet on my 414cc lct 
the gov spring should be in the middle hole on the arm and he had 3450 to 3500 he coudnt recall his impeller was 1040 or so
he moved the sprong to the outside hole and got a reading of 3700rpm and a impeller speed of 1100
Iam going to try this setup on mine and go from there
You are under warranty so they would say you modified it but it could have been set like that stock
If i bought a brand new machine id make sure the dealer set to the factory spec ( and they should do that anyway )


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

WinterWhite said:


> I am waiting for a Platinum 24 carb to be delivered this week. The discussion on use of premium fuel discussed here is my question.
> 
> Everything I've read says using premium where the engine isn't designed for it can actually degrade performance due to extra octane since the fuel may not ignite as it designed to in a low compression engine and may be harder to start. Not to mention costing more money.


Yes, that has always been my experience too. I'm lucky in that I live near an indian reservation and can buy 87 octane non-ethanol gas. If I didn't live near the rez I would experiment with high octane non-ethanol gas if that was available. Of course some places do not have any non-ethanol gas available and have to use various gas stabilizers. Any way you look at it the lower the octane and the fresher the gas the better.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

WinterWhite said:


> I am waiting for a Platinum 24 carb to be delivered this week. The discussion on use of premium fuel discussed here is my question.
> 
> Everything I've read says using premium where the engine isn't designed for it can actually degrade performance due to extra octane since the fuel may not ignite as it designed to in a low compression engine and may be harder to start. Not to mention costing more money.



You are correct. Just use what the manual suggests. Generally 87 Octane below 4000 ft 85 above 4000 ft. Regardless of it it has ethanol in it or not. Just use Stabil-360 stabilizer, it will take care of of the ethanol in the fuel.


----------



## guyguz (Jun 16, 2018)

Nice, great information,


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

"Everything I've read says using premium where the engine isn't designed for it can actually degrade performance due to extra octane since the fuel may not ignite as it designed to in a low compression engine and may be harder to start. Not to mention costing more money."

This year I ran the VP Racing Fuels 94 Octane 4-stroke canned fuel in both my Honda single stage and Simplicity Signature 2 stage and they both started easier and ran smoother than on fresh 89 Octane pump gas.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I run the cheapest non branded gas they sell. I use Stabil and never have had a problem since ethanol was introduced. And if I did, all the money I saved would pay for a new carb many times over if a carb cleaning didn't cure the problem..


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

For me the price of premium v. regular is a non-issue. Regular would save me about 2 or 3 bucks a year in snowblower fuel. I use premium because that's what my car wants and I pour more gas into my car than I do into my blower. High compression V8 wants 95 RON petrol  Chicago isn't real snowy but every few years we get a big storm so I keep extra gas around and just dump it into my car occasionally. I use 1 gallon cans. Fill the blower (it holds 3 quarts or so) and dump what's left into my car. That way I'm usually only storing gas in full cans.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have the Platinum as well, and it really blows snow with no issues what so ever. I have always used non ethanol fuel in the blowers/mowers. It is harder to find lower octane non ethanol gas, so I use the higher octane with no issues. In fact the Ariens dealer fills the tanks with 100LL av gas when they are sold.


----------

